# Need specs for old school MTX Blue thunder 10's



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I couldn't help myself and bought a couple old school Blue Thunder 10's. They are the newer print - blue cones. Seems like nobody has the specs or recommended box sizes for these. Can anyone share?


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I haven't ever had luck finding manuals for old Blue Thunders either. This is just a guess but I would think they're probably about a 250w sub. They may be either 8 or 4 ohm. I think that 250w would be pretty safe for them. Good luck, maybe someone else will actually have an old spec sheet.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I had the 12" version of these same version MTX Blues in a sealed 1.5 box. Kept them for about 7 years until the voice coil starting making a rubbing sound but, I am sure it was from clipping the amplifier feeding them.

IMO, they are still some of the best subs that remember hearing. They probably will not handle more than 250w rms each.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

See attached for the 10". No TS parameters though. 

I got my subs the other day. Unfortunately one was damaged in shipping. The box was beat to death. It looks like one hit the magnet and it tweaked the basket, causing the vc to rub. I'm so bummed as these are otherwise in amazing shape. I'll see what happens with the insurance claim on them.


----------



## Xkwisit (Aug 9, 2016)

Here are some Data Sheets that I received from MTX Tech support a few years ago.
I installed the subs in my daughters car


----------

